# .243 or 22-250



## bobt (Oct 1, 2008)

looking to start a new project, what has been your experiance with 243 and 22-250 is one inharantly more accuret than the other.]


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Evening`Bob

That's a tough. Considering I know that you are mainly interested in Hunting Coyotes with this new project I would be inclined to believe you would be considering lighter weight bullets in the .243.

With that said in my experience it has been easier to find a really accurate load in the .22-250 with a variety of different bullets than it has been to finda really accurate load in the .243 ith the lighter weight bullets. Yes individual rifles and individual loads have been the exception.

I have had a couple of Ruger M77V Heavy Barrel Varmints over the years in .22-250. The one I bought from PK really didn't care what it was fed it would shoot 1/2" to 3/4" 5 shot groups all day long. The other one I had was a bit more finicky about what it liked but when I found what it liked it actually shot better.

I have also loaded for our old conservations officers .22-250's. Both of those were scary acccurate with 50gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips. In fact his Custom Remington with a Lilja Barrel ould do 3/8" for 3 shots at 200 yards.

A co-worker just started loading for a SAKO .22-250 and the very first load he tried (50gr. Hornady V Max with 4895) is printing 1/2" groups at 100 yards.

I'll give you a call.

Larry


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Both are barrel burners but .243 has more factory ammo available than .22-250
.243 is a truly do-it-all cartridge. Heavier bullet, longer reach.
If you reload, then I guess it dosn't matter which one.

If you plan to shoot a lot, go with at least 24" barrel so you can cut it and recrown it later down the road and still enjoy the high velocity performance.


----------

